# Dog will only pee in back garden



## lisa1304 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi All

I have a 6 month old dog and even though she is now trained to go outside for the toilet, she will only do this in our back garden. We have tried walking her for hours and with other dogs, but nothing. Once she is back at home, she will go straight to the back door and out into the garden to do her business. 

Any advice on how we can get her to do this on walks, she must be desperate !
Thanks..Lisa


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa1304 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a 6 month old dog and even though she is now trained to go outside for the toilet, she will only do this in our back garden. We have tried walking her for hours and with other dogs, but nothing. Once she is back at home, she will go straight to the back door and out into the garden to do her business.
> 
> ...


Its not that unusual, none of mine as pups and very young dogs would go outside apart from the garden for a good time, then one day they just started doing it. I believe that its a confidence thing about leaving their scent where other dogs may have been in all honesty.

Have you established a toilet cue command? That might help if you haven't.
You do it by waiting until they squat to start to go, and then use a word of choice. Used all the time she should eventually associated the word with toileting, and when she does you can perhaps use it out on walks to encourage her more when out. It may even be an idea to start praising again when shes finished and even giving a treat, it may along with cue word in place, encourage her more to do it on walks.

As said sometimes though it is just a matter of time and when they are ready.
I had the opposite with one 15 mth old rescue, she wouldn't go in the garden at all only on a walk, then finally one day decided it was OK and then was fine ever since.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

lisa1304 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a 6 month old dog and even though she is now trained to go outside for the toilet, she will only do this in our back garden. We have tried walking her for hours and with other dogs, but nothing. Once she is back at home, she will go straight to the back door and out into the garden to do her business.
> 
> ...


Dogs can be very location and strata specific, small puppies normally restrict elimination to home territory as a survival mechanism.

Personally I prefer my dogs to eliminate in the garden it means tidier walks with no poo bags and if I am ill it means they are happy to empty themselves without having to take them on walks.

I do this by making everything ie food, play contingent on elimination.

Walking a 6 month old dog for hours is probably not a very good idea in any case and other dogs may inhibit her emptying.


----------



## Alexandria (Jan 6, 2013)

My 6 month old does this too. I know of someone else who's dog won't go in the garden also. 
My boy goes strait to the same area each time, I just accepted it as his place and it's good as I know where the puddles are! He has a good snif at others on walks and maybe once he's older and more confident he will leave his mark.


----------



## purplefish (Dec 5, 2014)

I wouldn't worry, my little Shih Tzu is now 7 months old and has now only started cocking his leg up and peeing within the last couple of weeks on his walks. He always used to wait until he got home and saved it all up for the back garden! Now he pees up just about every lamp post he comes to!!


----------

